# not bad for january



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

just got my boat yesterday had to test it out


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

by the way the bass was caught on a lure right before dark while my buddy was waiting on me to get there


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good job, slick boat too.
I've heard that if you make that shroud out of expanded metal you can get a little more air flow/power. Look into it, might help a bit.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Tony is right that you will be better off if you do not use a solid piece around the shroud. The reason being is because the prop is not designed for it. Basically you are turning it into a duct and I am guessing that is not a ducted prop.

PLEASE do not use expanded metal!!!! Yeah it is cheap but the weight cost is way too high. I have seen more than one shroud done with expanded metal and it looked like it weighed 100# all by itself. I have used 1" square mesh...want to say it was about 1/8" thick but cant remember. Of course alum is good and light but costs more.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Good call Robert. After going back and looking at all my "cool" boat pictures. Some of the best where using small round rod in between their main stand-offs.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

heck yeah! I can not wait to get back on the water with my lights on


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

bowfishrp said:


> Tony is right that you will be better off if you do not use a solid piece around the shroud. The reason being is because the prop is not designed for it. Basically you are turning it into a duct and I am guessing that is not a ducted prop.
> 
> PLEASE do not use expanded metal!!!! Yeah it is cheap but the weight cost is way too high. I have seen more than one shroud done with expanded metal and it looked like it weighed 100# all by itself. I have used 1" square mesh...want to say it was about 1/8" thick but cant remember. Of course alum is good and light but costs more.


So I shouldn't use solid shoud but not expanded metal either what should I use


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shot 8 fish last night then got a little hung up at jack and the box headed to the next spot


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice fish and good looking rig!


----------

